# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  1 cheat meal per week after 9pm

## Fluidic Kimbo

I'm trying to lose fat right now so here's what I've eaten per day all this week:

Breakfast - 40g protein shake
Lunch - 4 chicken drum sticks (no skin)
Dinner - Beef steak (no grizzle)

Throughout the day I drink about 6 cups of tea (each with half a sugar -- so that's three teapsoons of sugar per day). Also I allow myself one block from a bar of chocolate per day (one block is about 40 calories).

Tomorrow is Friday and so my 'cheat meal' will be to eat whatever I want after 9pm. So I'll have a pizza, icecream, and then go to the cinema where I'll have popcorn, two big bags of sweets and a big chocolate bar.

Do you reckon it's okay to pig out and eat whatever you want after 9pm one day per week? I'm not trying to build muscle right now -- I'm just trying to lose fat (of course while losing as little muscle as possible).

Workout routine:
Tue - Run 5km + chest
Wed - Run 5km + back
Thur - Run 5km + shoulders + arms
Sat - Run 5km + legs

I run with 15 lb weighted vest on Tue, Wed, Thur.

----------


## DinAZ

> I'm trying to lose fat right now so here's what I've eaten per day all this week:
> 
> Breakfast - 40g protein shake
> Lunch - 4 chicken drum sticks (no skin)
> Dinner - Beef steak (no grizzle)
> 
> Throughout the day I drink about 6 cups of tea (each with half a sugar -- so that's three teapsoons of sugar per day). Also I allow myself one block from a bar of chocolate per day (one block is about 40 calories).
> 
> Tomorrow is Friday and so my 'cheat meal' will be to eat whatever I want after 9pm. So I'll have a pizza, icecream, and then go to the cinema where I'll have popcorn, two big bags of sweets and a big chocolate bar.
> ...


Thank goodness you are drinking that tea with sugar and the little bit of chocolate to give you a tiny bit of carbs but it is not enough. Your diet is very high protein and very low carb. The problem is that it is also low fat.

You could introduce more fats and go on a keto diet. I dont really like doing keto but some people like it, but its not terrible to do for just a couple months. 

Assuming you dont want the pain of doing a keto diet I still think you need a bit more balance. Fats are important for your body, and same with carbs. Not enough fat can mess up hormone regulation and other things. Low carb can be good to lose weight to a degree, but if it is too low you will lose weight too fast. That might not sound bad if weight loss is your goal but the problem is your body will not discriminate between fat and muscle.

I would make adjustments to the daily diet but if you insist on keeping it as id say doing some carb loading and cycling is beyond OK it is necessary. You could research carb loading and use the principals for planning timing of your pig out day. 

TLDR: Low stored glycogen+intense exercise= muscle wasting

----------


## wango

> I'm trying to lose fat right now so here's what I've eaten per day all this week:
> 
> Breakfast - 40g protein shake
> Lunch - 4 chicken drum sticks (no skin)
> Dinner - Beef steak (no grizzle)
> 
> Throughout the day I drink about 6 cups of tea (each with half a sugar -- so that's three teapsoons of sugar per day). Also I allow myself one block from a bar of chocolate per day (one block is about 40 calories).
> 
> Tomorrow is Friday and so my 'cheat meal' will be to eat whatever I want after 9pm. So I'll have a pizza, icecream, and then go to the cinema where I'll have popcorn, two big bags of sweets and a big chocolate bar.
> ...


Kimbo, would you be adverse to adding some vegetables for the fiber & vitamin content? Going for weight loss, like yourself, I personally am very low carbs (with less sugar than you & no chocolate), but I regularly have veggies, salads, etc.

Id say regarding the cheat meal, simply see how the mirror and scale responds and go from there. Other than a lack of veggies and maybe some fat (can you add in some nuts and/or peanut butter?), your diet and exercise regime is solid and you deserve a cheat meal. Jealous, I havent ran in about 20 years. Also recalling going to the cinema, like I did when I was younger, and munching on popcorn, candy & soda has got me reminiscing as well as they are very strong and happy memories.

----------


## Chicagotarsier

What time you eat is a very minor factor compared to the total time you cardio. At your calorie level your body is yelling for input (you are definately 1000 calories + below maintenance)

As pointed out above you need a test dose of 300 or above to stave off muscle wasting at your calorie level. Your body currently is not burning fat but muscle.

If you were to maintain your current diet, add a 300mg shot of test E weekly, add 3 x 1500IU shots of hCG weekly. You would drop 10 lbs of fat and fat only in a week. You are the exact example where low level test and hCG would be perfect for a cut cycle.

----------


## Spumps

How much weight have you lost during this cut so far? How many of these cheat meals have you had since the start of your cut? How did the scale respond to the cheat days?

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

> How much weight have you lost during this cut so far? How many of these cheat meals have you had since the start of your cut? How did the scale respond to the cheat days?


I'm losing 4.4 lb per week. Only one cheat meal so far. Next cheat meal is in 3 days' time.

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

I'm satisfied that my muscle isn't wasting away as my benchpress yesterday was actually heavier than last week. Obviously I'll lose a tiny bit.

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

I eat 3 meals per day and this is my second one

----------


## DinAZ

> I eat 3 meals per day and this is my second one


Much better! You never know if you would have more strength though so that is my concern. On too much AI I gained strength but like 40% of what I’m gaining with no AI. I feel like diet is similar. I think you are heading in the right direction adding the veggies and nuts. I’d want to add some carb loading at least once a week with that little carbs, but that is your call. I imagine that you will start feeling better as you eat some fats and carbs  :Smilie:

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

> I’d want to add some carb loading at least once a week with that little carbs, but that is your call. I imagine that you will start feeling better as you eat some fats and carbs


From about 7:30pm on Friday, I eat pizza, french fries, ice cream, sweets, popcorn, chocolate, sugary drinks. Hopefully doing that once a week will give my body what it craves until the following Friday.

----------


## Mooseman33

seeing how this is in lounge,

I will add that u are shit bag crazy. I hope to never imagine the sick shit u dream of. 

If this was in diet section I would not of been a dick, seeing how u put it here its open game.
sorry AG.

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

> seeing how this is in lounge,
> 
> I will add that u are shit bag crazy. I hope to never imagine the sick shit u dream of. 
> 
> If this was in diet section I would not of been a dick, seeing how u put it here its open game.
> sorry AG.


This thread is in the Diet section. And I notice you still haven't had a stroke.

----------


## DinAZ

> From about 7:30pm on Friday, I eat pizza, french fries, ice cream, sweets, popcorn, chocolate, sugary drinks. Hopefully doing that once a week will give my body what it craves until the following Friday.


I’m honestly starting to think you are trolling us or something. You seem like a smart dude, so apply your brain. Read some basics about nutrition and then learn about carb cycling and keto or other advanced topics. 

The amount of white sugar you described in your cheat day is just filthy. Clean carbs are our friend. Dirty carbs are the enemy. Refined flours should be limited and processed foods and white sugars should be eliminated as much as possible. Most people in the developed world eat way too much sugar so don’t take it personally. It’s very accessible, it’s cheap, and your body tells your brain you like it. You must plan and not pleasure eat. You can still enjoy the food you plan. 

Make it your goal to remove refined white sugar from your diet as much as possible. Sweet drinks can be made with stevia or other sugar substitutes. 

Can’t cope without a burger, fries, and milkshake on cheat/load day? Enjoy life and go for it. But “ice cream, sweets, chocolate, and sugary drinks” is way too extreme. If you said 2 of those sweet things I might be concerned and ask how much of each but with all that sugary trash the portions don’t even matter it’s either too much sugar or way too much sugar. 

You can listen or you likely will become prediabetic like I did. Luckily I reversed mine over time but I’m sure it wasn’t good for my health to have gotten there. your life will be better if you avoid the crossroads of choosing between trying to reverse pre-diabetes or getting full blown diabetes. 

Or maybe your goal is to have a legit Dr RX for blasting insulin .

----------


## DinAZ

Holy ish I almost had an aneurysm. I thought you were eating that much sugar in a day but I just realized you are eating it all after 7:30PM.

You gotta be smoking the good stuff.

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

I'm on this diet for 2 weeks now and I'm glad with how my abs are coming on.

Not so keen on the constant craving for biscuits and french fries.

I'm also taking cold showers exclusively.

No way could I keep this up if I didn't have cheat food on Friday evening. I could murder a pizza right now actually.

----------


## DinAZ

> I'm on this diet for 2 weeks now and I'm glad with how my abs are coming on.
> 
> Not so keen on the constant craving for biscuits and french fries.
> 
> I'm also taking cold showers exclusively.
> 
> No way could I keep this up if I didn't have cheat food on Friday evening. I could murder a pizza right now actually.


There was a former Indian prime minister named Morarji Desai and he was a follower of Ghandi. He drank his piss daily and stayed thin!

Just sharing since you seem to be into gross shitty diets. The fact you ask for advice, ignore all given advice, and then come talk about how good your diet is “working” makes me think you want attention not advice. I’m not here to judge you but I’m starting to see why people think you are just here for attention. I hope you prove me wrong.

----------


## wango

> I'm on this diet for 2 weeks now and I'm glad with how my abs are coming on.
> 
> Not so keen on the constant craving for biscuits and french fries.
> 
> I'm also taking cold showers exclusively.
> 
> No way could I keep this up if I didn't have cheat food on Friday evening. I could murder a pizza right now actually.


Forgive me Kimbo, Im trying to get my mind off of some crappy life issue going on. Three questions  :Hmmmm: :

* Whats the pizza like in Ireland, any different than Italy or in the states? Ive never been to Europe, so Im an idiot in that dept.
* How can you eat pizza and ice cream in a short span of time, just the thought makes me not hungry?
* The cold showers help how? I thought that had something to do with getting your mind off sex, not food.

But all said and done, _if_ you really are seeing your abs and you dont mind being diabetic, congrats are due!

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

> * What’s the pizza like in Ireland, any different than Italy or in the states? I’ve never been to Europe, so I’m an idiot in that dept.


I've had pizza in Milan, Italy. If you ask for pizza in Italy, you just get pizza (i.e. base + sauce + cheese), you don't get meat unless you specifically ask for it.

In Ireland, pizza has toppings unless you specifically ask for a margherita pizza (which is just base + sauce + cheese). I can order hot pizza from Dominoes, Four Star Pizza, but usually I just put a Goodfella's pizza in the oven (they're nice). Toppings of choice = Pepperoni and pineapple.




> * How can you eat pizza and ice cream in a short span of time, just the thought makes me not hungry?


When it comes to Friday evening, I start to feel a bit pissed off about how I could have been enjoying my life for the past 7 days, and so then when the evening comes, I have pizza, french fries, ice cream, etc.. Thankfully this pigging out once a week is enough to suppress feeling of wasting happiness for the next week.




> * The cold showers help how? I thought that had something to do with getting your mind off sex, not food.


When I went to the biggest sauna in the world in Germany, I saw how lots of people there weren't phased by cold water. I'm able to plunge into a cold water right after walking out of a 185 F sauna, but I'm not so keen on going from room temperature into cold water. So I figured I needed to start making myself hardier to the cold. So I stopped having heated showers about 2 weeks ago.




> But all said and done, _if_ you really are seeing your abs and you don’t mind being diabetic, congrats are due!


It was all about the abs from the very beginning.

----------


## Mooseman33

post pic of the abs?

you like posting pics, lets see how the diet is working

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

> post pic of the abs?
> 
> you like posting pics, lets see how the diet is working


I'll photograph my abs when I'm home later.

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

This is Day 16 of my diet, I'm tensing my abs in this pic:

20210803_195425.jpg

----------


## wango

> This is Day 16 of my diet, I'm tensing my abs in this pic:
> 
> 20210803_195425.jpg


Nice start FK, youre doing better than me.

Im dealing with some issues that made me skip meals all-together because of disinterest. That really worked for me and I may regularly start adding fast days when I get rolling along again. 

I dont really crave your other cheat foods, except pizza. And now that is really on my mind darn it, lol.

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

> Nice start FK, you’re doing better than me.
> 
> I’m dealing with some issues that made me skip meals all-together because of disinterest. That really worked for me and I may regularly start adding fast days when I get rolling along again. 
> 
> I don’t really crave your other cheat foods, except pizza. And now that is really on my mind darn it, lol.


When I get to the point where I can see 4 abs, I might then consider adding compounds just to go a step further with it. For now I'm making very decent progress just with diet and training (losing about 1 - 2 kg per week).

I realise I could use T3 & Var to get the ab definition I want, but since I don't plan on taking steroids for the rest of my life, I don't know if there's much point in unnaturally reaching a body shape that I can't naturally maintain. Maybe I'll just get my abs as defined as I can without drugs and be happy enough with that. In fairness I'm glad just not to have a belly right now.

----------


## wango

> When I get to the point where I can see 4 abs, I might then consider adding compounds just to go a step further with it. For now I'm making very decent progress just with diet and training (losing about 1 - 2 kg per week).
> 
> I realise I could use T3 & Var to get the ab definition I want, but since I don't plan on taking steroids for the rest of my life, I don't know if there's much point in unnaturally reaching a body shape that I can't naturally maintain. Maybe I'll just get my abs as defined as I can without drugs and be happy enough with that. In fairness I'm glad just not to have a belly right now.


I have a similar approach. I really had great success pre Covid with var, clen and t3. 

Right now I want to stick with mr TRT dose and try to get my improved weight with just getting back to my old diet (maybe now some fasting) & workouts. I actually want to use the var (and maybe tren ) as a reward that I have to earn first. Due to Covid, Ive been a sloth for 16 months.

----------


## Mooseman33

first let me start by saying I hate you.

however u did post what I asked and it appears u are trying with the diet and light training. If u are at day 16 u are doing good. do not even think about chemicals at this point as u still have a long way to go, again its day 16 of fresh diet. stay on path, continue to diet and train. If u would open up ur mind and take more advice I think u would get to ur goal faster. Really tighten in the diet, stay heavy on cardio and u will get there. It will take time, but in time u just may be ready for chemicals (god help us all).

u are on a good path, continue and repeat for several months.

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

Cravings for carbs were high lastnight, but I didn't crack. Today's Friday... and I get to cheat this evening. The idea of mashed potato with real butter is starting to appeal to me. I'm definitely drinking a pint of full-fat milk later this evening.

Abs are slightly more defined since last photograph -- not a big difference but there is a difference. I'll photograph again on Monday (which will be day 22).

Occasionally throughout the week I allow myself to very very slowly chew two pieces of chocolate -- you really do appreciate food more when you restrict it. I looked at the toaster in my kitchen this morning, which I haven't used in 2-3 weeks, it was like looking at an old friend or an old tennis racket -- something I haven't been to in a while and which I have fond memories of.

----------


## Honkey_Kong

Why don't you try introducing some foods that are less calorically-dense? Maybe throw in some foods that use a sugar substitute. That way, you'll feel fuller and satisfied since you're eating more food. Then you might not have to "pig out" so much when you have your cheat meal.

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

I'm on Day 19 now, and today's my cheat day. I'm in the restaurant right now at 8:33pm.

The last 2-3 weeks of restricted eating have had an effect on my appetite. Just now I've eaten a garlic bread starter, and then I only got half-way through a 12" pizza before I was full. This is how my apetite used to be about 15 years ago when I had good abs. I have zero interest in food right now, I'm stuffed.

I only started over-eating a little when I started juicing at the age of 22, I just wanted to gain as much as possible so I ate and ate and ate -- so my apetite changed, and my abs disappeared.

I think now though after 19 days of eating 3 small protein meals per day (well that's more like 2 meals since the first is just a shake), my apetite has bounced back to what it used to be 15 years ago. I feel 'full' in a way now that I haven't felt in years. My friend is sitting in front of me eating banoffi pie but I'm just finished eating. I don't even want a coffee.

I think switching to cold showers has been beneficial too. I haven't had a warm shower in about 2-3 weeks.

In other news I'm also booking a 51-day holiday to the Canary Islands. Last year it was 45 days so this year it's a little more. Although instead I might do 45 days in the Canaries followed by 6 days in Germany.

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

I took this photograph today, Day 22 of my diet:



I'm tensing my abs very hard in that pic. If I don't tense them then it's just smooth. Could anyone give a guess for BF % ?

I've never actively tried to get a 6-pack like this before, but from what people have told me, it's the last few pounds that are the most stubborn. So the photograph I take next Monday might not be very different.

I'm still all natural on this diet, haven't taken any anabolic or fat-burning drugs. I'll keep it this way for at least another 2 weeks. Then I might do T3 + Var (I can get away with taking Var on its own without T, I've done it before a few times and I don't experience a loss in libido for about 7 weeks). Although I might just stay natural -- I've learned from taking steroids over the years that if you achieve a body shape that you can't maintain naturally, it will be nice for a few weeks but then your normal hormone levels will bring your body back down to what can be maintained without taking drugs (although I have noticed with every cycle that your body increases a little in what it can maintain naturally).

----------


## Mooseman33

body fat is high, but going down.
you dont have sex so loss of libido is no issue for u.

however, knock off the talk of chems in a couple weeks.tou are not there yet.

raise ur cardio, eliminate that huge day of eating. go balls to the wall for 45-60 days man.

what cardio are u doing?
break down ur macros for us, what are u taking in each day and from what source?

lets get serious now, if u want it we will help.
act stupid and u win stupid prizes.

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

I got the app 'Cronometer' on my phone for tracking food and exercise.

Height = 160cm
Weight = 68kg

I configured the app to loose 1kg per week (which is its most extreme setting).

For a typical day, here's what I've got:

Total daily food intake = 1021 calories
Total Daily Protein = 600 calories = 150 grams
Total Daily Carbs = 51 calories = 13 grams
Total Daily Fat = 369 calories = 41 grams

Each Day is 3 meals as follows:
* 1st meal = Protein shake = 156 calories (30g protein)
* 2nd meal = 4 chicken drumsticks + 8 brussel sprouts = 348 calories (61g protein)
* 3rd meal = 255g beef steak + 8 brussel sprouts = 517 calories (65g protein)

My daily exercise burns about 500 - 550 calories:
* Run 5km with a 15 lb weighted vest
* Lift weights (four days: chest, back, shoulders+arms, legs)

So the app tells me that I can eat another 258 calories per day... which is fine because I drink a few cups of decaf tea and decaf coffee with lowfat milk and half a teaspoon of sugar.

So I think my diet and exercise routine is nearly ideal for losing fat while trying to maintain as much muscle as I can. I did legs at the gym yesterday and I was still able to squat 100kg, so my strength is *not* decreasing on this diet.

----------


## Mr. Small

1021 cals per day is shocking low dude.

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

> 1021 cals per day is shocking low dude.


I only weigh 150 lbs though. I'm lifting heavy for low reps, e.g. 3 reps to exhaustion, 2 reps to exhaustion, 1 rep max. If I'm losing muscle at the moment then it's very little.

Hang on let me find an old photo of myself from 13 years ago... I'm standing naked by a waterfall...

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

> Hang on let me find an old photo of myself from 13 years ago... I'm standing naked by a waterfall...


This photo's from about 12 years ago, but my abs aren't that good in it. I'm definitely aiming for better sculpting this time around.

----------


## wango

Abs look solid in that pic FK. It shows you were a member here at that time, were you using gear or training regularly? Looks like a good foundation to build off of. Darn it, do your body a favor and eat more veggies, lol.

----------


## Mooseman33

naked pic again, Im out of this one.

great way to ruin it.

----------


## wango

An idea for your cheat night, to fully enjoy, yet still cut the amount of portions . . . .

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

> naked pic again, Im out of this one.
> 
> great way to ruin it.


Try to accept that I'm European, you'll sleep better. American nudity and European nudity are like soccer and football -- it's a different game.




> It shows you were a member here at that time, were you using gear or training regularly? Looks like a good foundation to build off of.


That was my first year lifting weights properly... if I was juiced in that pic then it was my first time and I hadn't been on it long.

Today is Monday again, Day 29 of my diet, so I'll post a new abs pic later today.

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

This is Day 30 of my diet:

20210817_161354.jpg

. . . . .but I spent the last 4 days at a residential meditation centre where food was provided for me, and so I couldn't really count grams and calories (i.e my diet wasn't ideal for those 4 days -- I wasn't taking in many calories but I would have preferred more protein and less carbs).

I'm continuing today with 3 meals a day, about 1 gram of protein per pound of bodyweight, with just a little bit of fats (from nuts), and very little carbs.

----------


## wango

> This is Day 30 of my diet:
> 
> 20210817_161354.jpg
> 
> . . . . .but I spent the last 4 days at a residential meditation centre where food was provided for me, and so I couldn't really count grams and calories (i.e my diet wasn't ideal for those 4 days -- I wasn't taking in many calories but I would have preferred more protein and less carbs).
> 
> I'm continuing today with 3 meals a day, about 1 gram of protein per pound of bodyweight, with just a little bit of fats (from nuts), and very little carbs.


Keep up the effort FK, nice work!

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

I've had a really difficult week since coming back from the meditation centre.... really had to push myself to go running and go to the gym, finding it more difficult not to eat snacks.

I'm not supposed to pig out until later this evening, but I decided this morning that I'd move my pigging out from evening to morning. Right now I'm drinking an Erdinger alcohol-free beer, with 6 pieces of black pudding, a baguette of garlic bread, white bread sandwiches smothered in Nutella.

Tomorrow morning I have the Parkrun followed by massage. I'm hoping the massage will put me back on track -- running and going to the gym should be easy.

EDIT: Actually I just realised it might also be the stress of organising my first ever Open MIC Night next week

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

Today I ran a half-marathon in 1 hr 48 min.

I calculate that the calories I burned running = 1,350.

My basal metabolic is around about 1,650.

So today I'm burning about 3,000 calories.

My food intake today will be no carbs (less than 50 grams), and a bit more protein than usual (maybe about 1.2g - 1.5g per lb of bodyweight), and two handfuls of nuts just for some good fats. Total food intake = 1,250 calories.

So today my deficit will be 1,750 calories. This really should accelerate ketosis.

I'll photograph my abs tomorrow. I think I'm getting close to the point where I should polish it off with Var and T3. I'm still all natural up to now.

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

I took these two photographs today.

Does anyone think that I might be a the point to add in Var & T3 ? Or should I lose one more pound from my abdomen?

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

I tool this photograph today.

I still have 18 more days of this cycle and diet.

What would estimate my BF% ?

----------


## redz

That’s not really a cheat meal more like a stuff your face with crap day. Glad you are getting results but maybe have the pizza once a week and drop the processed sugar and chocolate as well as sweets and popcorn. None of it brings you closer to your goals. Not a very healthy diet overall. Where’s the veggies?

----------


## JaneDoe

Your diet is bad as hell, with only that calories your BMR will slow down, and you will stop losing weight. I don't even know if you can call it a diet, because it's a mess.

You should diet on TDEE maintenance calories and make up for the caloric deficit with weight training. By doing this you would be able to lose some fat and stay close to your current weight!

You have to push your carbs up to at least 60-150 grams a day, it could be fibrous vegetables and high in starches no problem. You should increase your intake of good fats more your diet is very limited.


150 grams of protein seems to be enough for your current weight of 60 kg. Another thing, if you want to make a cheat meal, stay low in carbs and away from your starch and refined sugar during weekdays.

----------

